# Andy Sugden Workout



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone noticed Andy Sugden from Emmerdale and his recent bulky look??

Looks like lifting bails, shovelling out cow sheds works a treat...

Not bad Arms on him like...


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

He's had abit of size for a while. Looks well. Our lass says he has a body off baywatch, face off crimewatch though lol


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Not a patch on Kristian from Eastenders.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

radicalry00 said:


> He's had abit of size for a while. Looks well. Our lass says he has a body off baywatch, face off crimewatch though lol


I think he is deffo in the advanced weight lifting or training category, in some shots he looks proper bulky, wonder what supps he is on apart from Woolpack pie and chips..


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Old news

Scroll down and see similar threads


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Not a patch on Kristian from Eastenders.


hahahaha, yea actually now you come to mention it, he is looking bulky too, Sugden looks more defined though...


----------



## snapon (Jan 3, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Not a patch on Kristian from Eastenders.


Agreed. He is built like a brick **** house for his size! looks well For it!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah he looks quite strong. I've actually seen him on a night out in Wakefield and he's pretty short. Bout 5'7 max. Maybe that makes him look stockier


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

A youtube montage dedicated to Andy S!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Syko said:


> Old news
> 
> Scroll down and see similar threads


 how far down am i scrolling boss? typed Andy Sugden into search before posting... not a mention..


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Got some arm on him like.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Got some size on him!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

stuboy said:


> Got some arm on him like.


agreed, i think he would knock crap out of Kristian from eastenders...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

got to give the guy credit.

he obviously dedicated and looks better each year.... still aint got enough of a body on him to make me believe that he could of pulled someone like katie tho ha ha

btw - the missus makes me wqatch it - its not through choice!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

you bunch of fairies!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> btw - the missus makes me wqatch it - its not through choice!


LLF^ aye ok.....


----------



## rp1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Got a mate that knows him, he trains with the Leeds Rhinos apparently


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

karbonk said:


> LLF^ aye ok.....


ha ha - you sussed me!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

rp1 said:


> Got a mate that knows him, he trains with the Leeds Rhinos apparently


see that youtube video near the start of this thread, i see him playing rugby on that, not sure if he in team but looks the part... excellent physique


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

leeds rhinos?

funny that as me missus has seen him strutting his stuff in dw oldham in skimpy 70's throwback shorts lol only ever seen him walk round the gym mind not train which surprises me he's put size on but they say tv adds 50lb lol


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Last time I saw him on the telly he was a srawny wee kid.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

he must be on the gear....lol


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> he must be on the gear....lol


I think he might be?? but, as a younger man he was well built or getting that way.... fair play to him... if tv adds 50 lb then he might not seem as big in person but recently he has looked large on Tv, unless they are fitting him out with extra small tight fitting clothing... lol....


----------

